# I'm confused agian....



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

The Government is here to help us.

The Government requires gasoline formulation which the end result is that gasoline doesn't age well., no long term storage.

The Government had a "Cash for Clunkers" program to remove as many as possible EMP resistant vehicles.

Here is where I'm confused. 

In what way is the Government "helping" us?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I like the way that you are putting it all together, cowboy! Its a click at a time as that guillotine blade is being raised. Most don't even notice and probably never will until their head is in the basket.


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

they are melting them clunkers down to make razor wire for the fema camps and turning the bad fuel into bio-diesel for the spot light generators ( i thought everyone got the memo!?)


----------



## Colt 45 (Dec 28, 2009)

The scariest words in the English language are: "I'm from the government and I'm here to help".

Max


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Colt 45 said:


> The scariest words in the English language are: "I'm from the government and I'm here to help".
> 
> Max


That's funny, I have those exact words in my signature!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> The Government is here to help us.
> 
> The Government requires gasoline formulation which the end result is that gasoline doesn't age well., no long term storage.
> 
> ...


Cash for Clunkers also wreaked havoc on the used car industry costing Americans jobs and putting small business owners out of business . Not to mention driving up the prices of affordable used cars , and the damage it did to the junk yards and the DIY ers.


----------



## ndutchak1985 (Apr 5, 2011)

All just part of the plan! the day is coming!


----------

